# Good Routes from NYC to westchester



## pukka (Jun 27, 2002)

planning on riding up thanksgiving weekend to pleasantvill in westchester whats the best routes


----------



## kokaku (Jul 14, 2002)

pukka said:


> planning on riding up thanksgiving weekend to pleasantvill in westchester whats the best routes


Take a look at the NYCC ride library
http://www.nycc.org/rl_db/region.aspx?id=3

Lots of excellent cue sheets (some with maps). I'm sure one of those will take you there (or near enough that you can wing it using a Westchester road map).


----------

